# mosquitoes



## mainey34 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm wondering, I have my sulcata in an outdoor inclosure here in Arizona. We have such perfect weather here. I have noticed that in the morning when I check on her I open her box and there are several mosquitoes that fly out. I do keep water in her inclosure. I also know that we are having lots of problems with mosquitoes and west Nile virus right now. Do you think they will bite her? Another thing I've noticed the last few days. She has been going in her shell when I go near her. She never does that. I'm thinking I'm going to have to bring her in at night. 

I'm sorry, this was not supposed to go under intro. And I don't know how to Chang it.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 19, 2012)

Make sure you change the water frequently. The mosquito problem is when there is standing water and the mosquitos lay eggs on the water. If you rinse the dish and replace the water frequently you shouldn't have a problem. About the mosquitos biting the tortoise, I don't know about that.


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 19, 2012)

The water is changed two times daily. I thought that too..


----------



## Laura (Sep 19, 2012)

some mosquitos lay in mudd too. 
I know west nile effects some birds, squirrles, and people... not sure about reptiles....


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, no mud. Hasn't rained here. But that's a thought. They are really bad out here this year. I'm just really worried about them biting her.


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 19, 2012)

When I was in college in the early 70's I worked in the biology lab. One of the professors was studying some disease that wild turtles get through mosquito bites. I remember assisting with the blood drawing, but I don't remember what disease was being studied.


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 19, 2012)

So they could actually get bit by mosquitoes? This is interesting. Can't believe there isn't anyone else posting replies or questions.


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm guessing that either not much is known about the role of mosquitoes in transmitting turtle diseases or else it's not perceived as a particularly serious problem. But that's just a guess by a newbie!


----------



## MichiLove (Sep 20, 2012)

They are really bad out here in New Orleans as well. But, I aslo do not know about them biting turtles/tortoise.


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 20, 2012)

Mosquitoes are attracted to carbon dioxide, so anything that exhales and has blood is a potential target. They're also attracted not only to stagnant water, but moist spots and still air, so if you tort is sleeping in humid area with little air flow, the mosquitoes will love it there. UC Davis did a study regarding how WNV might affect wildlife in California, including reptiles. I haven't read it, but it looks promising in terms of reliable info. Here's the link:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c.../pdfs/wnvreport.pdf+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you shellysmom. I will read it and see what I get from it.


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2012)

This has never been a problem that I have heard anyone discuss or have experience with. We have these nasty biting flies that attack our dogs ears and our hoofstock's eyes and ears. These flies don't ever touch the tortoises. I don't know if a mosquito is going to recognize a sulcata as a food source and I don't know if they can get through the thick tough skin...

Sorry I don't have a better answer. From my perception, Mosquitos are not a threat to our tortoises.


----------



## HLogic (Sep 20, 2012)

Mosquitoes do bite tortoises but tortoises do not seem to be affected by the bites proper (i.e. no lesions, a.k.a. mosquito bites).

There are reptile pathogens transmitted by mosquitoes. Unfortunately, I do not have a parasitology reference which enumerates them or describes any for which tortoises specifically are a host. That being said, it is known that Eastern, Western and Venezuelan Equine and Japanese Encephalitis viruses are transmitted by mosquitoes that feed on reptiles. With that in mind, it would be extraordinary for vector-mediated zoonoses to occur between reptiles and humans. It is much more likely that direct transmission of bacterial, fungal or parasitic agents would occur and even that is uncommon.


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, very interesting. Thank you. 
Tom..I also thought that their skin was too thick to be bitten


----------

